# 18" wheel specs



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering what the width and backspacing on the stock 18"s are?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

not sure on stock 18, if i had to guess, i would say 38 or 40.

what are you looking to get aftermarket ones?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stock is 8" wide with a 48mm back spacing on both the 17" & 18" wheels


----------

